# Dear Jane is Finished!



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

For the past year I have been piecing a quilt called Dear Jane. I finished piecing the blocks in July. In August I put the top into a quilting frame and started hand quilting her. Sewed on the binding and she was finished in 2015. 

This is the most intense quilt I've ever made. Most of the blocks are foundation paper pieced. There is some reverse applique and regular applique.

I always wanted to make a blue and white quilt and this was it! :happy:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! That is incredible. That spiked border is fantastic. Lovely quilting as well. Just curious if you kept count of the number of pieces?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful quilt! Looks like a very intense project. I am sure it would have take me more like 10 years. Are you keeping this one for yourself?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh, gosh! It looks just like one of those antique Dear Jane quilts.

Did you use a specific Dear Jane pattern or make it up as you went along?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am in awe.
Just beautiful!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous, good for you!


----------



## LittleMrsAdams (Aug 31, 2014)

Impressive! Good job!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, speechless!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for your compliments.

I used the Dear Jane book for my patterns. I didn't keep track of the # of pieces, but I wish now I would have.

I did keep track of the yards of thread I used, 730 yards.

And yes, I'm keeping this quilt for me, for now anyway. Someday it will go to my DIL who likes to sew and has made a few small quilts. I know she will take good care of it.

I have such a sense of accomplishment since she is completed. It was hard to stay focused on her and keep going but I was afraid if I would stop, I wouldn't get back to her.

I wanted to make sure I wouldn't run out of fabric so I bought a bolt each of the blue and white. I have plenty left. Someday, there will be another blue & white quilt in my life. 

Now I'm doing some simple projects. I made the 7 grands pillowcases for Christmas. What fun to sit and sew and have them completed in an afternoon!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, that is stunning. What a treasure.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lots of blue and white? Cathedral windows, orange peel.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful! What a lot of hard work you have done!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Holy Cow!!! Thank you Gretchen Ann for posting this beautiful and most intricate quilt. i don't quilt, though i appreciate quilting design. I spied this post last night and spent most of my morning obsessed with the work involved in creating this. Spectacular. Thank you for my knowledge of the day!!

-Taratunafish


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is very nice. I've never cared for most of the Dear Jane quilts I've seen, but I really do like it done like you did. First one I've seen that has made me think I might want to make one!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

ok, questions here!! Please remember i'm not a quilter. You mentioned piecing this together. Was this by paper piecing? If this is paper pieced, is that how the original Jane would've put her quilt together or did she do it by some other technique? Is any of this appliqued? 
Always trying to learn.......
-Taratunafish


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

WOW, that is absolutely beautiful! You are a very talented lady.


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Jane Stickle pieced her original quilt during the civil war. I don't know for sure, but I assume she hand pieced the blocks.

There were a variety of blocks, some were completely appliqued (I do needle turned applique), some were pieced and appliqued and some were completely pieced.

Not everyone pieces this quilt using foundation paper piecing. Some people actually piece it by hand like Jane did. I like foundation paper piecing because of the accuracy. These blocks finish at 4 1/2".

I personally don't like most of the Janes that are made using reproduction civil war fabrics. Too much brown for my taste. I like blue, my quilt, my way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A stunning work of art! What an incredible heirloom for you to enjoy now!


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you Gretchen Ann for answering my questions. incredible work!!! i've decided to attend the quilt show in Lancaster in Mar so i can admire the handiwork in person. pictures just don't show the intricacy of quilter's work. i also have a request in with my local library for the Dear Jane book. i'm looking forward to learning about Jane's life.
-Taratunafish


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

That quilt is amazing! You are extremely talented!

LuLu


----------

